
A practical guide to having a remote company - hackathonguy
https://medium.com/p/the-practical-guide-to-having-a-remote-company-aa87fd756d7e
======
dahart
> How to keep talented people happy: Sincere, prompt, frequent, praise

When I had an office job, I would have dismissed this. Now that I'm working
remotely, I find I personally need praise more often than in-person gigs. It's
harder to know how people feel about me and my work when I'm not there and not
going to lunch with them. Critical feedback triggers larger fears about how
I'm doing when received remotely, especially if it's text and not voice or
video.

~~~
hackathonguy
Totally. This is my experience as well. There are many cues we use in person
to signal satisfaction or criticism which don't readily translate to a remote
environment, so it's really important to be conscious about properly
communicating them remotely. It's worth noting that praise from peers is also
extremely valuable, so it's not just a managerial thing.

------
clueless123
Nice general guide but fails to go in depth of what I consider the hardest
issue for a smaller "virtual" company. International payment mechanics,
International Labor laws & International Taxes.

~~~
mombul
This exactly. This guide is more a "why go remote" than a "how to".

------
blunte
A significant takeaway from this nice post is that being positive and kind -
toward colleagues, customers, and people in general - keeps morale higher,
which often results in better company results.

Some places I have worked have succumbed to mob behaviors, cliques of badly
behaving (mostly men), or occasionally bro-coders that really put a bad mood
on the company. I can't say how much it affected other employees, but it
certainly reduced my enthusiasm and output.

And as with accepted leadership advice, praise many times more than you
admonish; avoid admonishing as much as possible. Dale Carnegie gave some good
advice on this.

